
Angular Language Service for Visual Studio - LyalinDotCom
https://devblogs.microsoft.com/visualstudio/angular-language-service-for-visual-studio/
======
JMTQp8lwXL
Certainly an accomplishment. Recall that AngularJS came out 9 years ago. Users
of Angular + Visual Studio had to wait 9 years for developer tooling to
arrive. This is why I'm cautious of choosing to deeply invest in solutions
where frameworks essentially invent a new DSL/language. [0] The developer
tooling never arrives with the technology-- for whatever reason, organizations
don't make these investments up front. But it is the full cost of choosing to
create a new language.

[0]: Some say Angular Templating _is_ HTML. With conventions such as its
bracket notation for properties, it clearly is not. It's a superset of HTML,
but in itself, is not HTML. Standard HTML parsers cannot accept Angular
template language syntax.

